# CD's Love-Hate Station: Frank Mir



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

*Frank Mir*










The Heavyweight Season of TUF is finally over and the Station is about to Wrap it up the UFC's number 2 HW, a Former Heavyweight champion, and if i'm not mistaken the guy with most finished fights in the UFC heavyweight division, at the very least the most submissions.

Frank Mir has had up and downs through his career including a nasty accident that put his career in doubt, but he has bounced back and as 2009 comes to a close Mir is looking better than ever.

A very big framed filled with almost 265 lbs of a killer Jiu-Jitsu Game honed by Grappling Stand-out Robert Drysdale, and an ever improving stand-up game that packs quite the power, Mir is more than a handful for anyone in the division and he seems Hellbent in defeating Lesnar for a Second Time.

Mir has also sparked some "controversy" over the internet with his distinct personality and has garnered lots of Fans and Haters which make me think this will be a pretty interesting station.

So What will it be for Frank Mir?

Love or Hate?

Past Results




Big Nog:

Love him 63 - 87.50%
Hate him 1 - 1.39%
Don't really care 8 -11.11%

Cro-Cop

Love Him 54 - 78.26%
Hate Him 3 - 4.35%
Don't Really Care 12 - 17.39%


Fedor

Love Him 37 -78.72%
Hate Him 1 -2.13%
Don't Really Care 9 -19.15%


Lesnar

Love Him 32 - 42.67%
Hate Him 32 - 42.67%
Don't Really Care 11 - 14.67%


Carwin

Love Him 18 - 40.91%
Hate Him 9 - 20.45%
Don't Really Care 17 - 38.64%

Velasquez

Love Him 18 - 33.96%
Hate Him 12 - 22.64%
Don't Really Care 23 - 43.40%

Junior Dos Santos

Love Him 30 -	52.63%
Hate Him 2 -	3.51%
Don't Really Care 25 -	43.86%

​


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Oopsie, i forgot to add the poll  can a mod edit it in for me???


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im a fan. He is a very skilled heavyweight who keeps trying to get better. To many heavyweights seem to rely on power alone, I like seeing big guys with well rounded skills like Mir and Nog.


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

a lot of love for mir, my favourite fighter.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Mir is the man.

EDIT: guess I like arrogant, self-centered idiots because I am one myself.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not sure what to pick here. I was really impressed with the new 265 pound Frank Mir after the Kongo fight, but I still think he's an arrogant, self-centered idiot. I guess I'm going with "Don't really care".


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Mir is kickass, My fav heavyweight and I hope to god he beats Lesner up when/if they fight agiain


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_I never really liked him, but i also never hated him. Sometimes he is a complete jerk and then he is a class act :confused02: It's weird^^ I now that he has a good heart, but he wants to be cool and tough and thats fine by me.

But i am definitely not jumping on the Mir can beat Brock Lesnar or is the number 2 HW in the UFC hype train. In my opinion he couldn't really prove anything in that Kongo fight and still needs to show me what he is capable of._


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

The only way people will really believe that Frank Mir is a contender is if he goes out and beats someone (a fighter that is regarded by the majority as a contender) over a 3 rounds.

Then people will say - yeah, he destroyed him BUT he can't finish a fight.

If he goes out and COMPLETLY outclasses his opponent and subs the guy in 72 secs, it's "We havn't learnt anything from him"

Frank Mir beating Kongo = Not learnt anything
Frank Mir beating Nog = Nog was dying 
Frank Mir beats Carwin = Carwin was over rated anyway?

How can he win?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> The only way people will really believe that Frank Mir is a contender is if he goes out and beats someone (a fighter that is regarded by the majority as a contender) over a 3 rounds.
> 
> Then people will say - yeah, he destroyed him BUT he can't finish a fight.
> 
> ...


You forgot to add 

Frank Mir beats Lesnar = Lesnar had been sick and out for a year.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

lol, very true


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> How can he win?


him beating Fedor maybe.... that's just maybe though.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Well people will always find an argument about a fighter wich they don't like or don't consider to be a World Class fighter. There is always something to criticize!_


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think just by being in the top 10 ranks in the UFC you are automatically "world class". 

There are LOTS of fighters in the world.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _*I never really liked him, but i also never hated him. Sometimes he is a complete jerk and then he is a class act :confused02: It's weird^^* I now that he has a good heart, but he wants to be cool and tough and thats fine by me.
> 
> But i am definitely not jumping on the Mir can beat Brock Lesnar or is the number 2 HW in the UFC hype train. In my opinion he couldn't really prove anything in that Kongo fight and still needs to show me what he is capable of._


Its called pre fight hype. Before his fights Mir puts on the whole cocky act and starts dissing his opponents to hype the fight up. I do believe it is all just an act, Mir is an intelligent guy and knows exactly what hes doing. Hes a great sportsman and a class act.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Its called pre fight hype. Before his fights Mir puts on the whole cocky act and starts dissing his opponents to hype the fight up. I do believe it is all just an act, Mir is an intelligent guy and knows exactly what hes doing. Hes a great sportsman and a class act.


_Right its the prefight hype! But he is definitely not a class act or a sportsman when he does that. He is a class act when he checks at his opponent like he did when Kongo was out you can call that a Sportsman and a class act. Mir obv has 2 different sides wich is alright.

A real Sportsman is for example Fedor, Silva, Lyoto and GSP. Mir is far away from being such a guy. But still i also believe that he has a good heart and is a very kind person privately. And i would never question is IQ either_


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

it's all about trying to sell the fights. BJ Penn does the same, Rampage does it, Tito has ALWAYS done it... not to mention Ali or Tyson.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Exactly, it's a way to promote the fight and that's alright. Tito makes so much money today it's unbelivable. But fighters who do that aren't class acts because they talk **** about there opponents what a class act or a real Sportsman would never do. _


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Love me some Mir. One of my all time favorites. All his cockiness is usually either A) True or B) Nothing but hype, and it's almost always hilarious.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

If a fighter entertains as much as Mir, I could honestly give 2 sh*ts what he's like outside the octagon. I can't remember the last time that guy has gone to a decision.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good fight hyping = Frank Mir making some smart ass remarks about his opponent before the fight to get the fans excited 

Bad fight hyping = Mike tyson telling Lennox Lewis that he is going to eat his children.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I’ve always liked Mir. People often tend to mistake ultra confidence for arrogance, and that seems to be the case with Mir and the general MMA fan. He’s a bit of a showman who will try to hype a fight, which I feel is quite essential to the MMA game. Insecure people tend to not respond very well to people who are well educated and sure of themselves. Sometimes I don’t get some of you lot. We’re all MMA fans, some of us will probably consider ourselves “experts”, yet we still get our knickers in a twist if a fighter calls so and so a poo poo head or something. It’s hype and part of the game so please get over it.

Anyways, I also think that Mir is quite inspirational. I will never forget his post fight interview after he battered Big Nog. Man came back from a career ending injury and persevered through the hard times in order to become a threat again in the division. He's the only man to this day who has finished Big Nog and Brock Lesnar. He also did a crisp job against Cheick Kongo. 

Top fighter and top bloke imo.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

*Station Frank Mir Poll*

please merge into

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/68442-cds-love-hate-station-frank-mir.html


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Never liked him, but he has impressed me his last few fights. I like the fact that he has been working to improve his striking. The reason I've never liked him is because he is one-dimensional. That and he runs his mouth too much. I thought Brock put an end to that but Mir's memory is not too good.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> please merge into
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/68442-cds-love-hate-station-frank-mir.html



No problemo on that, on Frank, he's one of the guys I love to watch fight but not to get to caught up into his interviews.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

My favorite HeavyWeight, and my third favorite overall... nothing but love for Mir.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Kind of indifferent. I root for him about as often as I root against him. Depends on who he's fighting really. Wouldn't be the worst thing to happen if he became UFC HW champion after Brock returns.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Love me some Mir. One of my all time favorites. All his cockiness is usually either A) True or B) Nothing but hype, and it's almost always hilarious.


^This^
Talented, fun, exciting fighter who finishes fights. Hard to not love him.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gotta love Mir.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

WoW, Mir vs Carwin..

Mir's going to be champ again..


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Glove


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

He's a great fighter, yet he also seems to be a douche. Therefore, I don't really care. I love to watch him fight, hate to hear him at press conferences and in news clips. The penalties are offsetting leading me to not care


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> He's a great fighter, yet he also seems to be a douche. Therefore, I don't really care. I love to watch him fight, hate to hear him at press conferences and in news clips. The penalties are offsetting leading me to not care


This. Only I put love. It's become more and more fun to watch him fight recently.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> This. Only I put love. It's become more and more fun to watch him fight recently.


Looks help right?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

The Poll stays open until X-mas.

What did you all think of Mir's commentary it the latest WEC, he was looking good. I was suprised they didn't put over his victory more. It was THAT impressive.


----------



## shocktheworld (Dec 14, 2009)

Like him or not, his skills make the HW division more interesting. There are lots of wrestlers, but his game can be an X factor at any time. And he talks a lot - some truth, some hype...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Voted dont really care. Good fighter and commentator.


----------



## CaliKid925 (Mar 21, 2009)

I HATE Frank Mir. He is a good fighter, but i cant stand him. The way he talks, i just cant stand listing to him talk, he always says stupid things, like when he said he would break his moms arm. Its funny how mad he got at Lesnar for getting in his face, but he went and stood over Kongo after he choked him out. He is by far one of my least favorite fighters.


----------



## Tommo565 (Dec 13, 2008)

CaliKid925 said:


> I HATE Frank Mir. He is a good fighter, but i cant stand him. The way he talks, i just cant stand listing to him talk, he always says stupid things, like when he said he would break his moms arm. Its funny how mad he got at Lesnar for getting in his face, but he went and stood over Kongo after he choked him out. He is by far one of my least favorite fighters.


Looked to me like he was checking on Kongo rather than wanting to get in his face and rub it in. Seriously if he hadn't have done it people would probably be having a go at him for not showing any concern. Guy can't win sometimes.

And he didn't get mad for Lesnar getting in his face - all he said was that everyone else was more bothered about it than him and that it was very 'motivating'.

I love the guy personally. Well rounded and exciting fighter who came back from a horrific injury. What I like most about him is how he adapts his game and works on his weaknesses - Cardio, Striking, Wrestling etc.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I hate Mir with a passion.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Guy is as big of an asshole as they come.

I don't care if he's "hyping the fight" or not. There are other ways to hype a fight without talking about wanting to end fighters careers or permanantly injure them the rest of their life.

And of course, because the guy talks suave and "professional" he comes off as classy and people like to admire that. Beneath the mire, he's an asshole, but not the "cool" kind of asshole. Just a stupid asshole.

And he's a bigger circle jerker to fighters than Joe Rogan is, therefore, he makes a 50/50 commentator.

I don't hate him, he's just an asshole and don't like him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This particular poll really needs a "Love to hate" option. Mir is fecking excellent theatre for the UFC. Nobody quite delivers put downs like Frank. Nobody can polish their own knob quite like Frank either. And finally... Frank has a face that exudes smugness in monumental quantities. I mean... he is the Nuclear warhead of smugness. The next best is Hughes, but he's but a pea shooter next to Franky boy.

Because of this, I respectfully decline the vote. I love to hate Frank. I really do. I would be gutted if he had to stop for some reason. The combination of talent and arseholeness in one chunky looking package doesn't come around very often.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

CaliKid925 said:


> I HATE Frank Mir. He is a good fighter, but i cant stand him. The way he talks, i just cant stand listing to him talk, he always says stupid things, like when he said he would break his moms arm. Its funny how mad he got at Lesnar for getting in his face, but he went and stood over Kongo after he choked him out. He is by far one of my least favorite fighters.


Lol Mir wasn't gloating over the Kongo corpse, he was checking to see if the dude was alright.


Personally, I love Mir. He's my kind of fighter because he's pretty much me at times. He's cocky as shit, extremely competitive, talks about choking people to death and snapping their limbs and is awesome at BJJ, which just so happens to be my favorite martial art and base of choice.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree that there should be a "love to hate" option on some of these fighters, although I like Mir.

The problem with being cocky and talking a lot of shit is that you look like the biggest asshole if you lose (ie, "to the death, Georges.")


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I love me some Mur. He got mad talent.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Mir's the man I can't wait to see him fight Carwin it should be a good fight.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Only three days left and no discussion about Frank's Hair...

That's dissapointing.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He has a great head of hair. He's gifted that way. I bet hundreds of chicks have pulled it while he GnPd them.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

He's a jerk, but a jerk in the I'm-better-than-you-are way, more than the I-lost-because-you-were-cheating way.

For all his attitude, I've never heard Mir make excuses for losing. He sucks it up and carries on.

Because, you know, he's better than you are.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

He's one of the most articulate fighters out there. He's also one of the best and most exciting, especially with his new size and striking. Definitely love from me.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

vandalian said:


> He's a jerk, but a jerk in the I'm-better-than-you-are way, more than the I-lost-because-you-were-cheating way.
> 
> For all his attitude, I've never heard Mir make excuses for losing. He sucks it up and carries on.
> 
> Because, you know, he's better than you are.


That's the gestalt of Mur right thurr.


----------

